# quanta uva, quante uve



## pellegrino12

Ciao a tutti!

L'uva é numerabile o no?
Ad esempio:
Quanta uva hai mangiato? o Quante uve hai mangiato?

E:
Ho comprato due chili di uva. o Ho comprato due chili di uve?

Pelle

P.S.: Mi scrivano, per favore, quelli che parlano l'italiano! Grazie!


----------



## infinite sadness

pellegrino12 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> L'uva é numerabile o no? dipende
> Ad esempio:
> Quanta uva hai mangiato? o Quante uve hai mangiato?
> 
> E:
> Ho comprato due chili di uva. o Ho comprato due chili di uve?
> 
> Pelle
> 
> P.S.: Mi scrivano, per favore, quelli che parlano l'italiano! Grazie!


Le uve nere producono un vino migliore che le uve bianche.


----------



## francisgranada

pellegrino12 said:


> ... L'uva é numerabile o no?
> Ad esempio:
> Quanta uva hai mangiato? o Quante uve hai mangiato? ...


 
Un tema interessante e penso che molto utile per i non madrelingua, per cui mi chiedo se i seguenti esempi siano del tutto sbagliati o neanche tanto: 

Quante uve hai mangiato?
¿Cuántas uvas has comido?

Cioè, si tratta di "pezzi" d'uva o del numero dei "frutti separati" d'uva (quindi contabili)


----------



## infinite sadness

Quante uve hai mangiato? questo significa "quante qualità di uva hai mangiato"
Per numero di pezzi si dice "quanti chicchi hai mangiato?"


----------



## pellegrino12

E allora l'uva quando é numerabile e quando no? Da cosa dipende? Ora sono giá un po' confuso...


----------



## infinite sadness

Normalmente non è numerabile. 

Lo è per lo più in certi contesti scientifici, per descrivere le varie specie.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Quante uve hai mangiato? questo significa "quante qualità di uva hai mangiato"
> Per numero di pezzi si dice "quanti chicchi hai mangiato?"


 
Benissimo. Vedi, queste sono le "nunanze" che un non-madrelingua non riesce ad "indovinare" perché le usanze in altre ligue possono essere ben diverse. 

Per quanto riguarda l'uva - secondo te nello spagnolo vale la stessa logica?




pellegrino12 said:


> E allora l'uva quando é numerabile e quando no? Da cosa dipende? Ora sono giá un po' confuso...


 
Se pensi che io ti possa aiutare, mandami un messaggio privato in ungherese.


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi sembra che lo spagnolo sia differente, credo che il plurale uvas sia molto più usato.


----------



## Tomby

Di solito si dice "_uva_" (singolare). Dire "_uvas_" esprime la idea di diversi tipi di uve per questa ragione si dice "_racimo de uva_" [grappolo] a un conjunto di "_granos de uva_" [chicchi].
Alcune volte si dice "uvas" (plurale) come ha detto Inf. Sadness.


----------



## Neuromante

In spagnolo si usa il plurale.


----------



## francisgranada

Gracias. Por precisión: la pregunta no era sobre la "existencia" del plural pero sobre su significado. Si entiendo bien, el plural _uvas_ se usa más o menos como en el italiano, es decir significa "tipos" de uvas y no los "granos" o los "frutos separados/individuales".


----------



## Agró

francisgranada said:


> Gracias. Por precisión: la pregunta no era sobre la "existencia" del plural pero sobre su significado. Si entiendo bien, el plural _uvas_ se usa más o menos como en el italiano, es decir significa "tipos" de uvas y no los "granos" o los "frutos separados/individuales".


También se usa en algún caso, en plural, para indicar los granos sueltos: 

Las doce uvas de Nochevieja.
Me han dado las uvas (se me ha hecho tarde), etc.


----------



## Neuromante

Una uva es una uva, dos uvas son dos uvas. Si comes uvas comes más de una.

Aquí en Canarias oirás sin problemas "Un racimo de uvas" y me imagino que en cualquier parte será igual.


----------



## francisgranada

Agró said:


> También se usa en algún caso, en plural, para indicar los granos sueltos:
> 
> Las doce uvas de Nochevieja.
> Me han dado las uvas (se me ha hecho tarde), etc.


 
Ok, gracias por la precisión.

(En mi zona geográfica es ya tarde entonces me despido, pero mañana seguramente iré a comprar unos racimos de uva ... . Buona notte a todos.)


----------



## vega3131

Una frase, da un opuscolo pubblicitario, che può essere utile: 
"Il Franciacorta DOCG è prodotto con uve Chardonnay e/o Pinot nero. E’ consentito anche l’uso  del Pinot bianco fino ad un massimo del 50% dell’uvaggio."
Così introduciamo anche il termine tecnico "uvaggio"!


----------



## pellegrino12

Io avrei ancora una domanda in questo tema:

L'amarena e ciliegia sono numerabili o no?

Quali versioni si possono dire?

Ho comprato un chilo di amarena/amarene; ciliegia/ciliegie.
Quanta amarena/ciliegia hai mangiato?
Quante amarene/ciliegie hai mangiato?

Ciao,
Pelle


----------



## vega3131

L'amarena e la ciliegia sono numerabili quando si parla del frutto.
L'amarena è non numerabile se si tratta della bevanda (sciroppo di amarena).
Frasi corrette:
Ho comprato un chilo di amarene/ciliegie.
Quante amarene/ciliegie hai mangiato?
Quanta amarena hai bevuto?
Frasi scorrette:
Quanta amarena/ciliegia hai mangiato?


----------



## pellegrino12

Va bene, grazie


----------



## pellegrino12

Ciao a tutti!

Ditemi, per favore, il rafano e la zucca sono numerabili?

Pelle


----------



## ursu-lab

pellegrino12 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Ditemi, per favore, il rafano e la zucca sono numerabili?
> 
> Pelle



Prima che venga fatto l'elenco di tutti i frutti sulla faccia della terra, forse è il caso di chiarire una piccola questione. L'uva ha un frutto a *grappolo*, composto da *numerosi acini* (o *chicchi*). Quello che si mangia, cioè il frutto, è il chicco/acino. Ed è il chicco/acino che si conta, non l'uva.
Cioè, il frutto dell'uva è il grappolo di acini, anche se viene chiamato "uva" tutto l'insieme: dalla pianta al frutto. 
È consigliabile mangiare l'uva un acino alla volta anche e soprattutto per non correre il rischio di soffocare  Infatti, gli spagnoli sanno benissimo che non è affatto un'impresa facile ingoiare quei benedetti dodici chicchi d'uva in dodici secondi...

La ciliegia è il frutto del ciliegio: composto da *una sola* drupa. Posso mangiare una ciliegia, due ciliegie, tre amarene, quattro albicocche, ecc.

La zucca è il frutto dello zucco... No scherzo!  Il ravanello è meglio tagliarlo e condirlo in insalata, ecc. 

Insomma, *tutti *i frutti/ortaggi/ecc, si possono contare. Anche il frutto dell'uva, a patto di usare la parola "chicco" o "acino". Non mi viene in mente nemmeno un frutto incontabile.


----------

